# airport base station for the new G5



## smoothcue2005 (Jan 6, 2005)

Im new so please understand this may be just a simple question but ive searched the apple site and cant seem to see the answer.Im not a member yet so i cant ask apple.I am just converting from P.C to mac.
My question is 

Ive just bought the new G5 and am still waiting for delivery but in the mean time i keep seeing the airport base staion appliance everywhere. Do you get that included when you buy the computer or do you have to purchase it separately?
I bought the aiport extreme card whatever that is, im just wondering if i need the base station too.

many thanks....


----------



## touch0ph (Jan 4, 2005)

The Airport Base station is an 802.11 b/g wireless access point made by Apple. It's a little more than an access point, as I understand it, because it can include a modem and I beileve every model comes with a print server.

The Airport Extreme card is just Apples 802.11g wireless card.


----------



## smoothcue2005 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Airport for G5*

Im still at a loss to understand if i get it included or if i need to buy it to conect to the internet.....any help welcomed


----------



## touch0ph (Jan 4, 2005)

You don't really have to purchase the Airport Base Station to get connected to the internet...Unless you do not have any kind of modem or network port on the back of your machine (looks like a wide telephone jack).


----------



## chambersg (Jan 23, 2005)

*airport base station*

You do not get the base station included with the system. What you get is the airport card. If you have a PC and it is connected to the internet already and you have a wireless network running through a wireless router, the airport card can be used to connect through that router.

I am using a Linksys router to connect both my Mac and my PC to the internet via a cable modem and both are working very well. I have, however chosen to hard code IP addresses to both machines for file sharing purposes rather than allowing the router to assign the ip number.
Hope this helps.
GC


----------



## smoothcue2005 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Now thats what i like to hear, Im gonna do the same with my mac and p.c thanks for the help it surely was appreciated. :wave:


----------

